# Employment and jobhunting from distance in Egypt



## gerrit (Jul 15, 2008)

As I posted in the introduction topic, I would like to return to the Middle East on long term basis (= a few years at least) after I had an earlier stint in Turkey, which I absolutely love. I am determined to move back eastwards, and would like to discover more of the Middle East (and yes, I know Turkey and the Arab countries are very different in some aspects)


Egypt is one of the countries that I see as an option. The issue is of course that applying from a distance is a tough call, I experienced that before when preparing previous emigrations. I would like to ask for any hints regarding jobhunting from a distance, as in: sending the CVs and making the (initial) contacts while still in my current home country. A travel purely for jobhunting would be expensive and especially when not having any prior contacts made such as a final interview scheduled or so.

I unfortunately speak no Arabic as yet, I do speak 4 European languages including English, French and German. I do not have a university degree so my writing skills (I have been writing articles on voluntary basis for several news websites) and my linguistic skills would basically be my asset. Any potential employer should be willing to at least help out with the working permit, since I do not like the idea of working somewhere illegally.

Places of interest: any of the big cities, plus the Sinai (maybe even especially the Sinai). I would say salary isn't the very important thing neither, as long as it's enough to pay the rent of a small one person flat or studio apartment I would be fine. 


Any hints would be welcome. Thanks


----------



## vistasad (Apr 1, 2009)

*Arabic*



gerrit said:


> As I posted in the introduction topic, I would like to return to the Middle East on long term basis (= a few years at least) after I had an earlier stint in Turkey, which I absolutely love. I am determined to move back eastwards, and would like to discover more of the Middle East (and yes, I know Turkey and the Arab countries are very different
> 
> I unfortunately speak no Arabic as yet, I do speak 4 European languages including English, French and German. Any hints would be welcome. Thanks



I was in Dubai and learned a lot of Arabic phrases in a few weeks time. Unfortunately the Living Language series makes you learn the script as well and that is not easy. However you could pick up the audio part, this will impress potential employers.
Best


----------



## gerrit (Jul 15, 2008)

Thanks, I was considering already to start Arabic classes and already contacted the local mosque in my hometown to see if any such courses are being organised here.

Regardless of that, I am sure there are some international workplaces as well where other languages are needed (I speak English, Dutch, German and also some French)? Call centers, offshore locations of big enterprises, ... ?? I am just unsure where to start looking. Can anyone give suggestions about that? Maybe someone knows of any such workplaces?


----------



## New Gal (Apr 22, 2009)

*Job and flat hunting from a distance: I am in the same position!*



gerrit said:


> As I posted in the introduction topic, I would like to return to the Middle East on long term basis (= a few years at least) after I had an earlier stint in Turkey, which I absolutely love. I am determined to move back eastwards, and would like to discover more of the Middle East (and yes, I know Turkey and the Arab countries are very different in some aspects)
> 
> 
> Egypt is one of the countries that I see as an option. The issue is of course that applying from a distance is a tough call, I experienced that before when preparing previous emigrations. I would like to ask for any hints regarding jobhunting from a distance, as in: sending the CVs and making the (initial) contacts while still in my current home country. A travel purely for jobhunting would be expensive and especially when not having any prior contacts made such as a final interview scheduled or so.
> ...


Hello, I hope that you are well.

I am in the same position as you, am moving to Hurghada in December 2009 and am doing both flat and job hunting using the internet and phone.

You requirements sound the same as mine so I can think of a few things you can do:

1) Keep an open mind: wages arent going to be that high but neither are living costs, whats the absolute minimum you need to earn?

2) With regards to a flat/apartment, well I could get something for about 200 Le per month but you need to be clear in your own mind what is important to you. Unlike yourself, I have never lived alone so security is an issue for me as well as a good, central location, a doorman 24 hours, etc etc. I am looking to pay 1600 LE per month for these (and other things) but am going to take that in sterling as I have a good few months to plan

3) Planning is key: you mention the Sinai area is where you want to be but where exactly and why? I am going to Hurghada as it is up and coming, safe, tourist and foreigner friendly, indeed lots of Brits, Europeans work and live here so it will make the transition that much easier

You can always get a better or more suitable job once you are there but researching exactly what may be available and at what times of year is key.

Please get in touch if you need anything further, I have just been sending my CV everywhere I can think ok, a lot of the jobs available are through networking so if you havent been to the area before, I suggest you go first, make friends/acquintances etc and network.

Good luck and stay in touch, may see you out there!!!! x


----------

